# Form 1195



## vchandm23 (Oct 20, 2012)

I found the following text while filling in my FORM 1195. Do i need a person to sign my form as per the conditions below. Please confirm. As I dont know anyone for the last one year in the following profession in Australia. 


******************************************************
Applications for Australian citizenship cannot be
approved where a person’s identity is not able to be verified.
The identity declaration must be completed and signed by an
Australian citizen who:
• has known you for at least one year and belongs to a
profession on the list on pages 1 and 2, and
• is not related to you by birth, marriage or de facto
relationship, and
• is easy to contact by telephone during normal working
hours.

People from the following list of professions and
occupations can complete the identity declaration
1. Australian Consular Officer or Australian Diplomatic Officer
(within the meaning of the Consular Fees Act 1955)
2. Bailiff
3. Bank officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
4. Building society officer with 5 or more years of continuous
service
5. Chiropractor (licensed or registered)
6. Clerk of court
7. Commissioner for Affidavits
8. Commissioner for Declarations
9. Credit union officer with 5 or more years of continuous
service
10. Dentist (licensed or registered)
11. Fellow of the National Tax Accountant’s Association
12. Finance company officer with 5 or more years of
continuous service
13. Judge of a court
14. Justice of the peace
15. Legal practitioner (licensed or registered)
16. Magistrate
17. Marriage celebrant licensed or registered under
Subdivision C of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage
Act 1961
18. Master of a court
19. Medical practitioner (licensed or registered)
20. Member of Chartered Secretaries Australia
21. Member of Engineers Australia, other than at the grade of
student
22. Member of the Association of Taxation and Management
Accountants
23. Member of the Australian Defence Force with 5 or more
years of continuous service
24. Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in
Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practicing
Accountants or the National Institute of Accountants
25. Member of the Parliament of the Commonwealth, a state,
a territory Legislature, or a local government authority of a
state or territory
26. Minister of religion licensed or registered under
Subdivision A of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage
Act 1961
27. Nurse (licensed or registered)
28. Optometrist (licensed or registered)
29. Permanent employee of Commonwealth, state or local
government authority with at least 5 or more years of
continuous service
30. Permanent employee of the Australian Postal Corporation
with 5 or more years of continuous service
31. Pharmacist (licensed or registered)
32. Physiotherapist (licensed or registered)
33. Police officer
34. Psychologist (licensed or registered)
35. Registrar, or Deputy Registrar, of a court
36. Sheriff
37. Teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or
tertiary education institution
38. Veterinary surgeon (licensed or registered).
**********************************************************

I am planning to get my form signed by a JP. Will that be accepted by the citizenship folks.

Cheers,
vchandm23


----------

